# How much negotiating on a CPO



## Mavsfan2007 (Sep 28, 2009)

I just purchased a car. Tried to go the BMW CPO route and found a couple pretty decent deals. I agree that they do a fairly cursory inspection in many cases. All the people talked about when I brought up CPO was tires, brakes, and warranty. They might check the other stuff out to make sure it's in decent condition, but it seems like that's what you're getting with CPO, good condition tires, brakes, and the warranty.

They had a 2007 530i with 38K miles, Nav, and some decent options listed for $28,880 non-CPO. I offered them $29K CPO (would require new tires and the warranty). They turned it down.

I agree that you shouldn't play the negotiating game. Try to find 3-4 cars that are priced well that you like, make offers on all three (and let them know you are making multiple offers), and hope one (or more) agree to your price. I refused to purchase a GS430 that I really liked because the dealer countered about 10 times trying to nickel and dime me on everything from price to interest rate to warranty. Three days later (after not budging) they agreed to my price, however I had already found and purchased another (I think better) car. The dealer I purchased from accepted my offer within a few hours as well as agreed to my requested work (update software, change oil, detail, fix a couple paint chips / small dent, etc.). They were also fine with me having it independently inspected (by Auto Critic) which it passed with flying colors.

If you don't go CPO, definitely pay an independent inspector to check it out before purchasing used! It only cost me $225 and added great leverage: if you fix _____ that the inspector found, I'll sign for the car tomorrow. If they agree, you get a near mint condition, fully functioning car and piece of mind. If not, they understand why you walked away.


----------

